# 65 GTO head light bezel



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi everyone my question is does anyone know what the little circle opening on the R/H head light bezel is there for? It is not a hole but a about a 1" round area where you can see through the ribs on the left hand side between the two head lights on the right side of the bezel. 65 GTO


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

can you post a picture my car does not have this hole


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Same ^^^^, I looked at my '65 as well, did not see any 1" hole on the bezel.


----------

